# Foot & Mouth Disease



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.yankton.net/neighbors/article_6d9e6548-bc0c-11e5-812d-b33de6cef486.html

An article from our local newspaper.

What do you think?

From the way the USDA reacted to Avian Influenza in my area last year, this article sounds pretty much true.

We moved all our poultry off our farm, to a site outside the expected quarantine zone, just a day before a 10 km (6.21 miles) quarantine zone was established around a 2 million head laying operation. A couple of days before a suspicious vehicle pulled onto the place, turned around a left in a hurry. We suspected they were the USDA scouting for poultry, which would have been obvious by the chickens, ducks, domestic turkeys, feral domestic/wild hybrid turkeys, and wild turkeys free ranging around the place. We are about 6.1 to 6.3 miles from there depending on how you want to measure. It turned out to be a false positive, but others less than 50 miles to the east of us were not so lucky.

We barricaded the end of our driveway and put up signs warning of trespass charges for anyone not authorized to enter our property, and that all domestic birds had been removed from the premises. They never did contact us, but were seen turning around at the gates at the end of the driveway a few times over the next few weeks.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

It is inevitable this will happen in the US, Thornsberry said. In the US, cattle are moved in herds, trucks, cattle cars and trains. It has always been that way. That will change too he said. It's all about sustainability. *So there will be animal and premise IDs*

The above was quoted from the article. It appears as though the author was a proponent of COOL as well; I don't know enough to have an opinion based upon other than what has been discussed here, but COOL doesn't seem all that cool to me either.

On the other hand, H&M disease IS contagious, crosses between species rather easily, and is a real bugger... if my recollection is correct.

73, Mark

PS, Prairie, hope you the best with your fowl adventures. Close to Yankton huh? Stopped there a few times on way to the Rosebud Res in SD...last chance for civilization.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

This, like most other things, is all about a power grab, pure and simple...

The "cure" is worse than the disease.

I don't even recognize this friggin' country anymore... it's about like Nazi Germany.

Why I just don't give a sh!t anymore...

"Chickenize" the beef industry, eh?? Maybe-- I can see it already at the slaughter and feedlot end of the industry... maybe even the stocker side... but I don't see that for the cow/calf end... too much land required.

Never hurts to have a "plan B" in these days and times...

Later! OL J R


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep pretty much. We are 30 miles SW of Yankton SD. Have the Santee Sioux Reservation next door, many Ponca Indians in the immediate area, the Winnebago and Omaha Reservations to the southeast, and Yankton Sioux Tribe northwest across the Missouri river In SD. Nothing like the Rosebud or Pine Ridge though, the Omaha Reservation at Macy NE may come close. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of good Native Americans, but the BIA and Reservation system has promoted and enabled a lot that is wrong.

What do you go to the Rosebud for? Prairie dog hunting?



glasswrongsize said:


> ... Close to Yankton huh? Stopped there a few times on way to the Rosebud Res in SD...last chance for civilization.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

prairie said:


> Yep pretty much. We are 30 miles SW of Yankton SD. Have the Santee Sioux Reservation next door, many Ponca Indians in the immediate area, the Winnebago and Omaha Reservations to the southeast, and Yankton Sioux Tribe northwest across the Missouri river In SD. Nothing like the Rosebud or Pine Ridge though, the Omaha Reservation at Macy NE may come close. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of good Native Americans, but the BIA and Reservation system has promoted and enabled a lot that is wrong.
> 
> What do you go to the Rosebud for? Prairie dog hunting?


Yup, doggin quite a few times there and also went during one February calling coyotes. Crazy hot in the summer and STOOOOOPID cold in the winter. Coyote hunting wasn't much due to mange rolling thru; only got one 'yote that trip but still shot a few prairie dogs...they really show up on the snow on a sunny day. Mange had killed off most of the 'yotes (good for them, bad for me) and didn't have much luck. Shot a buttload of cottontail rabbits (legal limit which was 25 per person if I recollect) and spend a couple of hours dressing them. I ALWAYS called on 5 or 6 different ranchers when I visited. I would always bring them fresh eggs, home-made bread, home-made summer sausage, home-butchered bacon and sausage, etc... to each of them. We were getting ready to leave and went around with our freshly killed, dressed, and cut-up rabbit for offerings. EACH and EVERY one of them looked at me like I was trying to poison them and said "You eat that??!!" Brought every bit of it home and ate high on the hog...er rabbit as it were for quite a while. Always wanted to go back with a Taurus Judge (we were using scoped 223s- 26" heavy barrel 700s with a "cat sneeze" load of a 30 gr projectile over 10 grs of Unique for the rabbit work as we had not planned accordingly) and a blind rabbit dog and have races to see who could limit-out the fastest...there were more rabbits there than I have ever seen in my life!!

After Rosebud's dog population went south (again, good for them but bad for me), I hunted a few times on Standing Rock Res. Always hunted deeded ground within the res. I was always welcomed back and recommended to other fellow ranchers by the original ranchers once I got my foot in the door.
Some or a lot of the res residents were worse than any welfare rats I have ever seen around here. The gummint would build them a new shack in the summer and they'd beat the window frames out in the winter for firewood... could drive into town (Norris SD, if you want to call it town...not badmouthing the little town, just it was fairly small) for ice etc and see drunks on one side of the street in the morning and on the other side of the street in the afternoon...they weren't too lazy to follow the shade, but that was about the extent of their ambition.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Yup, doggin quite a few times there and also went during one February calling coyotes. Crazy hot in the summer and STOOOOOPID cold in the winter. Coyote hunting wasn't much due to mange rolling thru; only got one 'yote that trip but still shot a few prairie dogs...they really show up on the snow on a sunny day. Mange had killed off most of the 'yotes (good for them, bad for me) and didn't have much luck. Shot a buttload of cottontail rabbits (legal limit which was 25 per person if I recollect) and spend a couple of hours dressing them. I ALWAYS called on 5 or 6 different ranchers when I visited. I would always bring them fresh eggs, home-made bread, home-made summer sausage, home-butchered bacon and sausage, etc... to each of them. We were getting ready to leave and went around with our freshly killed, dressed, and cut-up rabbit for offerings. EACH and EVERY one of them looked at me like I was trying to poison them and said "You eat that??!!" Brought every bit of it home and ate high on the hog...er rabbit as it were for quite a while. Always wanted to go back with a Taurus Judge (we were using scoped 223s- 26" heavy barrel 700s with a "cat sneeze" load of a 30 gr projectile over 10 grs of Unique for the rabbit work as we had not planned accordingly) and a blind rabbit dog and have races to see who could limit-out the fastest...there were more rabbits there than I have ever seen in my life!!
> After Rosebud's dog population went south (again, good for them but bad for me), I hunted a few times on Standing Rock Res. Always hunted deeded ground within the res. I was always welcomed back and recommended to other fellow ranchers by the original ranchers once I got my foot in the door.
> Some or a lot of the res residents were worse than any welfare rats I have ever seen around here. The gummint would build them a new shack in the summer and they'd beat the window frames out in the winter for firewood... could drive into town (Norris SD, if you want to call it town...not badmouthing the little town, just it was fairly small) for ice etc and see drunks on one side of the street in the morning and on the other side of the street in the afternoon...they weren't too lazy to follow the shade, but that was about the extent of their ambition.


Yeah... my wife has a friend that married a guy from Wyoming. He was working in DC for the Wyoming gubmint delegation when they got married a year or so after us (early 2000's) and when that job petered out they returned to Wyoming. He taught school and was really trying to help the "res kids" make something of themselves. That is, until he p!ssed off some res girl and she and her friend worked it to set him up... they stayed after class for help one day and after they settled in to do their work, the "friend" suddenly had to leave... that left the teacher alone with the remaining girl. Well, she left about 10-15 minutes later... no cameras in the classroom, but on the hallway cameras she could be seen grinning from ear to ear and texting her friend on the cell phone. Soon after, he's arrested for sexual assault of a minor. She told the cops he forced her to give oral sex. I guess he must've got Barney Fife's nephew for a lawyer, because the judge threw the book at him, despite the phone text evidence showing that basically the girl was lying, but she stuck to her story... SO, he's done about five years in the joint and FINALLY got sent a halfway house last year; the girl basically told all her friends that she set him up and it never happened, but she managed to kill herself in a drunk driving car wreck and so now there's no evidence of it, she can't recant now that she's dead... He was in the halfway house when his mother died and it took a lot of doing for him to even be allowed to go to her funeral near the border of northern Colorado. He refused to "admit his guilt" in the halfway house, so they sent him back to prison...

Just another reason I'm glad I don't drive a school bus anymore. Had a Mexican tramp here set up and get a driver buddy of mine fired... She was PO'd at him because he was enforcing the rules and had written her up a few times... she vowed to "get him" and she did. She waited until his cell phone beeped that he had a message, and he pulled it out of his pocket to see who had called him while he was SITTING STILL letting some kids off the bus. She had her cell phone camera ready and snapped a pic, and before he could even finish the route, get back to the barn, and park the bus, the [email protected] superintendent we have running this zoo up here now called him into his office and fired him on the spot, didn't even ask his side of it...

There's gonna come a day when they won't be able to get people to work in these schools with these friggin kids for ANY amount of money... I got canned a few months later because some mother that thought her perpetually in trouble in school and one the bus kid could walk on water and was making a federal case out of it whining to the principals, asst. superintendent, and superintendent every time anybody even looked crosseyed at her kid made enough noise they decided to fire me. Oh well, good riddance... that and the @ss-hat new boss they hired up there over the buses, his solution to maintain his authority was to fire at least two people every year, one the first half of the year, one the second half... and he's done that since day 1...

Had a friend of mine say they were BEGGING for bus drivers-- they can't find ANYBODY to even apply... course it's the same with EVERY school district around here. I have to laugh, because driving to Indiana, EVERY SINGLE SCHOOL DISTRICT I PASS on the way up there to Texarkana seems to have an old junk bus parked by the road with full-length vinyl signs tarped to either side BEGGING for bus drivers...

Oh well... cest les vis...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

That's why I've gotten to where I just don't give a sh!t anymore and I don't help nobody...

Well, I did change an old couple's tire in a bank parking lot in central Indiana last summer on the way down to see Betty's Aunt in Spencer, but that's different.

As for the welfare rats, of whatever race, creed, or color... they can ALL starve to death as far as I'm concerned...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The article has some good points. It would have done more for me if the drama angle and push for COOL had been left out.



> So now officials from countries around the world can make decisions about what meat products are imported into the US.


This quote is not true. The WTO did not say who could ship meat here. It only ruled that we could not place a stigma on Mexican and Canadian beef.

Foot and Mouth Disease was devastating to the U.S. back in the 1920's. We have since blocked the importing of any cattle from countries with FM. I guess what concerns me is that cattle from Venezuela might be shipped (live or processed) to another country, then shipped here.

I do not believe Brazilian based JBS would intentionally ship infected meat. That would be cutting their own throat. I am concerned that the worlds largest meat producer makes their own rules and politics, fox guarding the hen house scenario.

Even with COOL, that would only label where the meat came from. If the meat was infected, it would already be here and the damage done.

The USDA does not have their hands tied. They just elect to sit on them.


----------

